# When do dogs stop teething?



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco is now 11 months old, and I've only ever noticed 1 little tooth come out (which I found on the carpet) when she was alot younger. I don't know if I've just not noticed it ever, but I'm pretty sure she has never lost any teeth other than that? Could this be right? I'm always checking for gaps but she never seems to have any. At the moment she is chewing like mad on anything and everything, is this a bit late to be classed as teething? If she has already teethed, then I honestly did not notice, bad mummy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She probably lost all of her teeth already and you just didnt notice them or she ate them,,,I only ever found four of Ladys and she lost heaps more than that.


----------

